# Shrimp& Crab Sauce for redfish



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tried a new recipe out a couple weekend ago and had people lapping up the sauce with a spoon so i figured i would share with 2 cool. 


Makes enough to cover 10+ redfish fillets generously,can be put on chips and french bread and eaten as well. 

- spices as desired 
- 1 lb crab meat (I used 2 of the 8$ 8oz cans at heb) 
- 1 lb shrimp (small salad sized in can or fresh) 
- 1 1/2 quart heavy whipping cream 
- 2 cups flour 
- water 

Mix flour with water in a separate bowl and stir to pancake batter consistency, set aside 

Heat heavy whipping cream in a large pan on medium until it starts to steam, stirring every few minutes so it doesn't burn. 

Add meat 

Cook for 10 min 

Add flour/water mix to thicken and continue stirring periodically so it dose not burn. 

Cook on medium heat until desired consistency is obtained. Can add more water or heavy whipping cream to thin out. 

Total cook time should be around 30 minutes. 



Add spices as desired.

This is just a basic recipe for the sauce, you could make it with fish meat or scallops, and whatever spices you like. 

Finished product over redfish on the halfshell:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Right on! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Right on! Can't wait to try it!


Give it a try! Even my sister and her snobby friends were eating it so it cant be that bad :rotfl:


----------

